# 10 gallon DIY sump



## SejRamkas (Jul 4, 2010)

So I am finished building my DIY 10 gallon sump and wet/dry filter and I have questions. What gph rating for the return pump should I shoot for? The top of the tank is about 4-5 feet off the bottom of the sump. Also, what would a recommended spacing/hole size would be good for my drip pan in such a small wet/dry compartment (the top glass box) measuring about 5"Lx9.25"Wx7"H. 

Pictures of Sump/overflow:


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

what size tank are u trying to filter?


----------



## SejRamkas (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh sorry I completely forgot to mention that. Its a 55 gallon. Ill also be running a magnum 350 canister filter on it with the polishing insert just because I have it..... I heard a good turn around rate is about 5-10x, and I'd like to get some opinions on what pump would be good to run.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

danner mag drive's i hear are excellent!
i do personally shoot for the 10x turnover rate. the health of my tank has always increased the closer i get to it. now im arounnd 11.2 and completely satisfied bigger tanks IMO can usually go less since they are more stable.. 500 should be a more than happy turnover rate through the filter.

your really gonna want to measure the height to choose a pump.. if its 4 feet. i'd go with a danner mag 5 at 480.. or rio 2500 a 4 feet its 525gph. if its 5 feet i'd go with a 7.5 and put a ball or gate valve on it to control the flow down


----------



## SejRamkas (Jul 4, 2010)

what about this one? http://www.aquatraders.com/Odyssea-WP700-Water-Pump-p/72012.htm I'm trying to go a bit on the cheaper side and can't really afford a mag drive. Anyone had any experience with this pump? It is 712 max gph with a max head of 10' which is similar spec wise to the other pumps recommended.


----------



## HD Blazingwolf (May 12, 2011)

it doesn't state its head loss figures. it might bottom out when given pressure

check harbor freight. they have cheap pumps around the 30 dollar range and you'll probably get more out of one


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looking to set up a ten gallon sump for my 30 gallon planted future GBR aquarium. is it worth it? or should i stick to a canister filter. NOT TRYING TO JACK YOUR THREAD. just pumped tat someone else is trying to use this style filtration. I look forward to seeing your progress.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I hadn't tried my quiet ones untill fairly recently but I stand by them I have the 2200 and I think the 4500 or 4000 I like both but I would recommend the latter for your tank size I'm setting up the 2200 on a 25g cube and it has about 400 gph at 5 feet


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

go with a sump I you have a full proof overflow only, can't stress that enough, in a power outage you could siphon your whole tank if it isn't setup correctly and at best a minor-major spill, sumps are amazing though my favorite part being the over filtration and ability to hide equipment and water level in display is constant including furring water changes if you know what you're doing


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

shrimpNewbie said:


> go with a sump I you have a full proof overflow only, can't stress that enough, in a power outage you could siphon your whole tank if it isn't setup correctly and at best a minor-major spill, sumps are amazing though my favorite part being the over filtration and ability to hide equipment and water level in display is constant including furring water changes if you know what you're doing


Yup. I usually turn off my pump, my sump fills, then I take a piece of hose I have that I can plug right into my outflow piping, put it out the out the window, turn the pump back on, drains the sump, turn pump off, fill back up and that's how I water change. Also helps to flush the sump and get it clean.


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

awesome. thanks for the advice. did you buy an overflow box or make one? do mind providing links. and i have a grasp on the design and making of sumps bubble traps etc. also are you going to use a light? like a refugium almost? my 30 gallon will house GBR or EBR and i would love to house shrimp and plants in my sump. IM A COMPLETE NEWB WHEN IT COMES TO PLUMBING AND PUMPS. but like i said i will be watching this thread closely thanks for the speedy response


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

Search bean animal overflow, requires drilling and plumbing but I did it with no experience in either plumbing or drilling worked out for me, also dead silent


----------



## Sd760 (Apr 25, 2011)

So I looked it up. It looks like quite a bit of work. More power to u! Haha. Can u Elaborate on your filter media? And process of filtration media to media, etc. not to sound like an idiot just am interested in the methods different people decide to use. Also do u mind explaining what we be used in the middle section? Will u be buying a light for the sump? If so I'm confused should I go with a t5 or just a basic PC. Pumped on this thread it's exactly what I was planning on doing myself! Happy to be along for the ride


----------



## SejRamkas (Jul 4, 2010)

Here is the plans I used for my overflow and I'm pretty pleased with the results (though havent done initial testing). http://www.aquariumlife.net/projects/diy-overflow/70.asp I thought it was a great idea to use the specimen containers like this guy because it eliminates the need to cut and glue acrylic. I wont be running any sort of refugium on mine because I feel its too much work for the minimal benefits you get in freshwater (saltwater on the other hand is a great idea to have one). The wet/dry that sits out of the top will be where the water comes in from the overflow and be filled with bio balls. I made a drip plate that I put 1.5" from the top of the wet/dry compartment but its not pictured above. The water then goes over an 8" wall into the middle section where I will put ceramic rings, carbon, and any other filter media I choose. Then water goes over a 7.5" tall wall into the bubble trap where the middle piece is 1.5" off the bottom of the sump, and the walls are spaced 1" apart from each other. The last wall is 6" and then the water feeds into the pump return. I'd be happy to give you any dimensions or help on building if you'd like to build something similar Sd760.

As for pump selection I went with a pump from harbor freight like HD Blazingwolf recommended, and its rated at 620 gph. hopefully will be installing


----------



## SejRamkas (Jul 4, 2010)

I'm beginning to think that my overflow box will not handle the flow that I plan on putting through it. From reading online I think I can get a maximum of around 300 gph out of this setup with a 3/4" U tube and a 1" bulkhead. Would it be better to add another 3/4" U tube or switch to a 1" U tube to get a flow of around 500-600 gph?


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

I would drill the tank and avoid the box all together, you could even make it a peninsula the cutting is either easy or cheap to have a pro do and looks awesome.


----------



## SejRamkas (Jul 4, 2010)

Considering my tank is fully stocked and against the wall, drilling was not an option. My next tank (125 or larger) will most definitely be drilled. I switched the 3/4" pvc with a 1" ID pvc, and the thing can keep up with a constant supply of water running from my bathtub, so I think this will work well.


----------



## audioaficionado (Apr 19, 2011)

The biggest potential hassles of skimming overflows is the risk of flooding the floor. Drilled is better than siphon overflows, but sometimes that isn't an option. I'd risk a cheap CL tank, but I'd hesitate on an expensive new tank. The drilling doesn't seem like it would be too difficult unless you are dealing with tempered glass panels.


----------

